# Olde 316 won't turn over.



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

I've got an old 316 Kohler single. It worked when I put it away (under cover in the back of the yard) and this Spring....no luck. The battery has a full charge. The starter turns over fine, if run straight off the battery. Turning the key sometimes gives a faint click/buzz, but no solid click, like a solenoid. A volt meter on the battery, shows no drop when the key is turned. I took the battery and box out, cleaned all the contacts on the battery cables, solenoid, ignition switch and circuit breaker. I checked, and I am getting continuity from the seat switch and the neutral switch. The mower blade switch (ptf?) is off. I'm at a loss here. Something is happening sometimes when I turn the key, but no voltage drop and no apparent spark. I cant get at the solenoid or circuit breaker with the batter/and or box in place. Thinking to change the ignition switch,solenoid and circuit breaker, if they arent too costly...after that, it's a trip to JD I guess. Any thoughts??


----------



## ryan56 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would try checking the magneto that was my problem when my JD wouldn't start


----------



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

The starter works, and there is good voltage at the battery, so it's not a charging issue I dont think.


----------



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

Just to update this old thread. It turned out to be a bad ground wire from the battery. It had continuity by my tester, but wouldn't allow the starter to turn over, go figure!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've found over the years that many electrical issues are caused by a bad ground. So much so that its the first thing I check now. Sometimes just wiggling the cable is enough to get it to make contact and start. Then you know you have to pull it and either clean it or replace it. Also make sure whatever it bolts to is clean and oil free as well. Glad to hear you got it going!


----------

